# Ohio Voters Defeat Law Limiting Power of Unions



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ohio Voters Defeat Law Limiting Power of Unions 



Gov. Kasich says 'the people have spoken' after voters 
reject GOP-backed law to restrict union power

*Ohio Voters Oppose Health Mandate*


----------

